# Cambridge diet?



## Serene123

I want to get down to 13 stone, then I'm thinking of doing the Cambridge diet for the rest. I'm just wondering if I do the Cambridge diet, what happens after? Will I put it back on?


----------



## ames_x

You have to up your calories slowly, I'm just about to go have a bath but when I come back I'll explain the differant plans to you :thumbup:

Unless someone else does by the time I come back! It really is a brill diet


----------



## Kimboowee

It is a brill diet but you do have to follow the maintenance plans!
I got meningitus then got preg straight after, 3.5st on later...!

I would deffo recommend it! x


----------



## mrscupcake

I've done Lipotrim and cambridge diet which are both similar but Lipotrim tastes horris and only had the shakes on that and its done at the chemist. I did Lipotrim soley, no food at all, just shakes for 3 months without cheating! I lost 2 1/2 stone in those 3 months. I didnt do the maintanence plan i just ate very small amouts slowly and use common sense. Went on holiday not long after finishing it and only gained 4lbs on and maintained my weight for a year until i got pregnant and gained 3 stone back on! :( I have done cambridge too where i slipped a bit but lost it in no time. Only thing is with it is its easier to cheat with cambridge as they have chocolate bars etc which taste gorgeous so you have the taste for bad food. I am going back on cambridge in Jan and plan to just stick to the shakes only, i think it would be easier not to cheat that way. Anyway good luck :)


----------



## ames_x

I have awful memory sorry :blush:

Here are the plans

SS = Sole Source
You have 3 shakes a day and drink 4 pints of water over the course of the day. After a few weeks, can't remember how many you can then have the bars too.
SS+ = Sole Sourse Plus
Exactly the same as the above but your allowed to include a small meal worth 200cal
Protein options 

120 g Chicken or turkey (skinless) 
190 g Cod haddock or white fish 
250 g Tofu 
200 g Quorn 
180 g Tinned tuna (in water) 
125 g Prawns 
225 g low fat cottage cheese 
2 medium eggs 
(ALL UNCOOKED WEIGHTS) 

Vegetable options 

TWO (15 ML) tablespoons of any cooked or raw veg from the list 
Asparagus 
Kale 
Broccoli 
Lettuce 
Cabbage (even pickled) 
Brussel sprouts 
Marrow 
Mushrooms 
Cauliflower 
Pac choi 
Celeriac 
Red radishes 
Spinach 
Celery 
Turnip tops (leafy part) 
Watercress 
Chinese leafy greens 
Courgettes 
Cucumber 
Fennel 
Green salad leaves 

OR 

Cambridge products and milk 

4 Cambridge meal products (regardless of height or gender) 
200ml skimmed milk

The other plans are then;

Step 2 = 810 kcal
Step 3 = 1000 kcal
Step 4 = 1200 kcal
Step 5 = 1500 kcal
Step 6 = Maintenance 1500+ kcal

I haven't really read up on the other plans yet but I should be moving onto 810 soon :thumbup:

Hope this helps


----------

